# Minor LED indicator mod



## Jonalante (Feb 8, 2020)

I want to substitute the on board led for a pre-wired harness, like the ones from LMS. The led harness comes with a resistor already installed, so the R100 on the pcb is redundant. Would I simply replace R100 with a zero ohm resistor/jumper and then wire the led harness in to the A/K location on the pcb?


----------



## Robert (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes, that would work.


----------

